# X-Files season 10



## Janx (Jan 27, 2016)

First 2 eps have hit Hulu, so I saw them last night.

It's been awhile since I saw the original series/movies.  Why does it feel like they've reset the button on "weird stuff and aliens" exist.  It's like neither one of them remembers seeing all the weird stuff or being on an alien vessel in the Antarctic.


----------



## Asmo (Jan 27, 2016)

How did you arrive to that conclusion?


----------



## Herschel (Jan 28, 2016)

It feels a little like Carter sat with Oliver Stone and watched Torchwood: Children of Earth for inspiration so far. Sure, the aliens may ultimately be in the background, but stupid humans are behind most of the crap happening.


----------



## Janx (Jan 29, 2016)

Asmo said:


> How did you arrive to that conclusion?




it just felt that way from the first half of the first episode.  Fox's comments to scully and the TV guy.  Scully's comments showed  lack of belief in  any of this stuff, which given what she'd seen, you'd think she at least buy into; weird stuff exists, aliens seem to exist, government conspiracies exist.  they just sounded like they disbelieved all the crap they went through


----------



## Nytmare (Jan 29, 2016)

Yeah, I'm not sure if I want to put the time into it; but if I'm going to watch more of the series, I'm going to have to go back and watch the first two episodes again cause I must have missed something.

Also, before I start, I'm going to apologize because I work in the industry and it has been insinuated once or twice before that it makes me a bit too critical.

First and foremost, aside from the returning cast members, almost every other major actor really felt like they were way too over the top.  The sets were sloppy, especially Scully's hospital and Mulder's old office.  Also, didn't someone tear it down or take the poster away in one of the old episodes or movies? 

The opening exposition sequence has a stacks photographs, documents and IDs signed by Mulder and Scully, and then like a minute later they have the opening credits which have totally (totally) different signatures for them.  Signatures so different that it stuck out to me, and I wasn't even paying attention to the signatures.  You'd figure that maybe the prop department would have watched an old episode or two to match a recurring prop.

Sanjay and Gupta?  Are you freaking kidding me.

The entire thing made me feel like I was watching a no budget, fan made show that somehow tricked Duchovny and Gillian Anderson into appearing in it.

I should have really gone back and watched the old episodes, I feel like a lot of the problems I was having with the story were because I was operating off of the story my memories had rewritten over the past years.

Fox has spent his entire life hunting UFOs.  Hunting, asking questions, believing, finding things out, uncovering plots, having his belief challenged, discovering weapons, technologies, spaceships, and OTHER aliens, and even more coverups.  Wasn't the entire reason he had gone into hiding because he figured too much stuff out and the Super Soldiers were looking to kill him?  How did one afternoon of talking to a guy Mulder had already written off as a crackpot get him to totally give up on what he had spent the entirety of his life uncovering, and make him decide that it was all just a double secret government plot to fool people into believing in aliens?

It feels like they're abandoning the previous however many established seasons of the show to put a twist on things and have Fox and Scully swap roles, and then sloppily tie everything into 9/11 conspiracy theories.

The transition from not agents to agents confused me so much that I had to go back and watch the tail end of the first episode.  I think that it would have been better to give them a little bit more runway to get them back into their old routines and explain why that happened.  Hadn't Fox and Skinner's last conversation ended with them agreeing that something needed to happen, but that the system they had worked in was too flawed?  And then they're back and they're going to get to the bottom of it all, and there are all those world ending, Machiavellian schemes and loose ends, and they...are investigating a random guy (graaaaah Sanjay Gupta!!!) who committed suicide?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2016)

I found the show to be rather sloppy myself compared to what they use to have for plots. I also have to give my own rant about black lung.

[sblock=spoiler] On a medical basis I am greatly limited on knowledge, but what I do know, I know to be right. Let's talk tracheotomy. That is what black lung was smoking through at the end.

I learned a long time ago in CPR/Heimlich maneuver training when I was in the Air Force that if a person could not breath, they could not talk if there is no air flow across the vocal chords. 

I experienced it myself when I woke from an induce coma with a tracheotomy in my throat. It bypasses the chords in the movement of air with the ventilator machine and I was not able to utter a sound, not even a croak.

also, another spoiler, why did the ufo kill that girl?[/sblock]


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 30, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> I found the show to be rather sloppy myself compared to what they use to have for plots. I also have to give my own rant about black lung.
> 
> [sblock=spoiler] On a medical basis I am greatly limited on knowledge, but what I do know, I know to be right. Let's talk tracheotomy. That is what black lung was smoking through at the end.
> 
> ...




I have to admit that I've seen very few of the final episodes of the original series, from the point after Duchovny left. I just lost interest, as the show just didn't feel the same. That might give me a different perspective on the new mini-series though I definitely do agree that it suffers from continuity issues and has a definite 'on a budget' feel to it.

[sblock]Presumably the "UFO" took out the girl because she was a loose end for the Illuminati types, who act from the shadows. Of course this has the added effect of helping confirm the conspiracy aspect of the whole thing, which seems to be at odds with whatever they hope to accomplish, but their whole conspiracy has been about as solidly explained as why glasses make Superman impossible to recognize anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2016)

Ryujin said:


> [sblock]Presumably the "UFO" took out the girl because she was a loose end for the Illuminati types, who act from the shadows. Of course this has the added effect of helping confirm the conspiracy aspect of the whole thing, which seems to be at odds with whatever they hope to accomplish, but their whole conspiracy has been about as solidly explained as why glasses make Superman impossible to recognize anyway.[/sblock]



[sblock=spoilers! alert alert!!]I was thinking that, just not sure. as for the glasses / Superman thing, What are you insinuating?? That clark kent and and superman are the same person?!?[/sblock]


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 30, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=spoilers! alert alert!!]I was thinking that, just not sure. as for the glasses / Superman thing, What are you insinuating?? That clark kent and and superman are the same person?!?[/sblock]




I would never insinuate such a thing. Everyone knows he's really Lex Luthor. All that "protest too much" going on.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2016)

Ryujin said:


> I would never insinuate such a thing. Everyone knows he's really Lex Luthor. All that "pretest too much" going on.




Ah! now that I cant get with!!


----------



## Asmo (Jan 30, 2016)

Nytmare said:


> The transition from not agents to agents confused me so much that I had to go back and watch the tail end of the first episode.  I think that it would have been better to give them a little bit more runway to get them back into their old routines and explain why that happened.  Hadn't Fox and Skinner's last conversation ended with them agreeing that something needed to happen, but that the system they had worked in was too flawed?  And then they're back and they're going to get to the bottom of it all, and there are all those world ending, Machiavellian schemes and loose ends, and they...are investigating a random guy (graaaaah Sanjay Gupta!!!) who committed suicide?




Fox are airing the episodes out of order. "Founder's Mutation" was actually shot as episode 5.

This the order how the episodes were shot:

My Struggle 10x1 
Founders Mutation 10x5 
Mulder and Scully Meet the Were-Monster10x3 
Home Again 10x2 
Babylon 10x4 
My Struggle II 10x6 

According to a blog, this descision was made by Carter and his team, not by Fox.


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 30, 2016)

Asmo said:


> Fox are airing the episodes out of order. "Founder's Mutation" was actually shot as episode 5.
> 
> This the order how the episodes were shot:
> 
> ...




Jeez. They clearly learnt absolutely nothing from "Firefly."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2016)

Ryujin said:


> Jeez. They clearly learnt absolutely nothing from "Firefly."



 I was going to say the same thing!

[I want my season two of firefly!!]


----------



## Nytmare (Jan 31, 2016)

Ryujin said:


> I would never insinuate such a thing. Everyone knows he's really Lex Luthor. All that "protest too much" going on.




GAH!  Jeez, you ever hear of spoiler tags?  I haven't seen Star Wars yet!


----------



## Nytmare (Jan 31, 2016)

Asmo said:


> Fox are airing the episodes out of order. "Founder's Mutation" was actually shot as episode 5.




We'll see if Home Again has the transition back into being FBI agents that I was expecting.  If it does, shame on you Carter and Company.

By far my "favorite" aired-in-a-different-order complete and utter screw up was for the Clerks Animated TV Show.  They test screened the episodes and discovered that the fourth episode was the strongest, so they decided to air that one first and the first one fourth.  The SECOND episode of the series that they aired was a joke flashback episode that did absolutely nothing, *nothing*, but reference the old first episode, which nobody had had a chance to see.

Brilliant move ABC!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 31, 2016)

Wasn't fox and abc together at one point?

I just googled a station in the city I use to call home:

http://www.abc17news.com/fox22

so my answer to myself is yes and my expectation is the same


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 31, 2016)

Nytmare said:


> We'll see if Home Again has the transition back into being FBI agents that I was expecting.  If it does, shame on you Carter and Company.
> 
> By far my "favorite" aired-in-a-different-order complete and utter screw up was for the Clerks Animated TV Show.  They test screened the episodes and discovered that the fourth episode was the strongest, so they decided to air that one first and the first one fourth.  The SECOND episode of the series that they aired was a joke flashback episode that did absolutely nothing, *nothing*, but reference the old first episode, which nobody had had a chance to see.
> 
> Brilliant move ABC!




They did the same thing with Star Trek, when it originally aired in the '60s, because they thought that they needed to start off with an action piece, featuring a space monster. That had everyone wondering why they uniforms changed, then changed back, after the actual first couple of episodes aired.


----------



## Vagabond234 (Feb 2, 2016)

I like how they summed everything up in the first episode to catch viewers up to date but ever since then, it's not original.


----------



## Nytmare (Feb 2, 2016)

Well, episode three made them lose me as a viewer.


----------



## Ryujin (Feb 2, 2016)

Nytmare said:


> Well, episode three made them lose me as a viewer.




They did a few comedy episodes like that in the original series too. Personally, I think that Mulder is now insane and rocking back, and forth in a padded cell.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 2, 2016)

It was a bit comical . . . . .


----------



## Nytmare (Feb 2, 2016)

Ryujin said:


> They did a few comedy episodes like that in the original series too.




Yeah, but I don't know if deciding that 1/6 of this new season needs to be spent on every popular stylistic choice they made over the previous 9 seasons is a good choice.

It's kind of jarring, and (aside from the Mulder/Scully belief switcheroo) flies in the face of what it felt like they were trying to establish with the new run.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 2, 2016)

I think they may be trying to grab new viewers with the old schtick and then soon they will show their new aqct.


----------



## Asmo (Feb 2, 2016)

Nytmare said:


> Yeah, but I don't know if deciding that 1/6 of this new season needs to be spent on every popular stylistic choice they made over the previous 9 seasons is a good choice.
> 
> It's kind of jarring, and (aside from the Mulder/Scully belief switcheroo) flies in the face of what it felt like they were trying to establish with the new run.




Well, the ratings seems to indicate that they are on the right track. The ratings for the latest episode was slightly down from the second episode.

http://www.fox.com/the-x-files/article/the-x-files-breaks-worldwide-ratings?cmpid=sf20097925


----------



## Asmo (Feb 2, 2016)

As a long time fan, I found this episode to be one of the best, easily among my top 25. It really brought back that warm & fuzzy feeling of the good, old times. Can't wait until next monday!


----------



## Mark Hope (Feb 3, 2016)

Asmo said:


> As a long time fan, I found this episode to be one of the best, easily among my top 25. It really brought back that warm & fuzzy feeling of the good, old times. Can't wait until next monday!



Yeah, I loved it. It was a classic Darin Morgan episode - great stuff. In a similar vein, a local channel showed "Bad Blood" later on in the evening, so we got two comic X-Files episodes in one evening.

Loved the homage to Kim Manners! Sam and Dean would be proud.


----------



## Deset Gled (Feb 3, 2016)

Asmo said:


> As a long time fan, I found this episode to be one of the best, easily among my top 25. It really brought back that warm & fuzzy feeling of the good, old times. Can't wait until next monday!




If this episode aired in the original run, it would have been great.  The camp was dead on, there were lots of little background things to catch, the banter was good.  And it was good to prove that the show isn't going 100% in the conspiracy direction, because I always watched X-files as a "monster of the week" show and was kind of worried about that with the first two reboot episodes.  

But I have to say that, airing now, this episode confused the crap out of me.  I have no idea what the heck is going on with Mulder's weird late-life crisis (55 is too late to call it a mid-life crisis).  I have no idea what the relationship between Mulder and Scully is supposed to be.  Heck, I still don't understand why they're working for the FBI again or what their jobs are supposed to be.  And I don't have a handle on what the tone of the reboot is going to be like, because they've just shown us two huge extremes.


----------



## Asmo (Feb 3, 2016)

Deset Gled said:


> But I have to say that, airing now, this episode confused the crap out of me.  I have no idea what the heck is going on with Mulder's weird late-life crisis (55 is too late to call it a mid-life crisis).  I have no idea what the relationship between Mulder and Scully is supposed to be.  Heck, I still don't understand why they're working for the FBI again or what their jobs are supposed to be.  And I don't have a handle on what the tone of the reboot is going to be like, because they've just shown us two huge extremes.




I´ll just copy/paste a post that sums up what I´m thinking at the moment.

"I loved every single thing about this episode. 

I loved that a long-desired contact and conversation with an actual monster is precisely what Mulder needed to assuage his mid-life crisis. Scully recognizing the enthusiasm in this Mulder ("my Mulder" who is "bat crap crazy") is just the punch in the arm their relationship needs. Mulder, who's undoubtedly been adrift and purposeless for far too long, was probably a challenging person for Scully to live with."


----------



## Richards (Feb 3, 2016)

I liked the call-out to Scully's former dog, Queequeg, in this episode.

Poor Queequeg.

Johnathan


----------



## Elf Witch (Feb 5, 2016)

Deset Gled said:


> If this episode aired in the original run, it would have been great.  The camp was dead on, there were lots of little background things to catch, the banter was good.  And it was good to prove that the show isn't going 100% in the conspiracy direction, because I always watched X-files as a "monster of the week" show and was kind of worried about that with the first two reboot episodes.
> 
> But I have to say that, airing now, this episode confused the crap out of me.  I have no idea what the heck is going on with Mulder's weird late-life crisis (55 is too late to call it a mid-life crisis).  I have no idea what the relationship between Mulder and Scully is supposed to be.  Heck, I still don't understand why they're working for the FBI again or what their jobs are supposed to be.  And I don't have a handle on what the tone of the reboot is going to be like, because they've just shown us two huge extremes.




Did you watch the second movie? That has some explanation of why Mulder is like he is now. I thought it was pretty clear in the first episode Milder has been living out of sight and out of touch since leaving the X Files. He and Scully are no longer a couple because she couldn't take what he had become. He gets drwan back in and finds out that it is very possible that everything he believed in was wrong and that he has been lead by his nose. Hence his deepening mid life crisis. After the first episode they go back as FBI agents so they can do something about the new danger. It was pretty clear to me. 

I don't think the tone has changed as much as it has evolved they are both older, they both are dealing with realizing that they have lost 15 years of their son life and they love each other but can't live together. I think it is spot on maybe because I hit 58 this year and I can see how I have changed.  And I don't think 55 is to late for a midlife crisis.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2016)

well, as for the subject of mid-life crises, I had one at 48 when I was placed in an induced coma for 6 weeks. 

But

on the subject of movies, I do not recall a second movie. Time to visit IMDB . . . . .

Would this be "X files: I want to believe" of 2008? I never got to see it due to financial restraints.


----------



## Jhaelen (Feb 5, 2016)

There are plenty of TV shows I don't care about. 'X-Files', however, was a show I actually _hated_. So, this is obviously an auto-skip for me.


----------



## Mark Hope (Feb 5, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> Would this be "X files: I want to believe" of 2008? I never got to see it due to financial restraints.



Yup. It doesn't touch on the mythology at all, really, and is more of a "monster of the week" story. It is quite a touching look at where Mulder and Scully are in their lives following the end of the series and - as mentioned above - sets up their situation in the new series nicely. Plus the actual story is creepy as hell.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2016)

it is not on netflix streaming video. bummer.


----------



## Asmo (Feb 6, 2016)

"I liked the call-out to Scully's former dog, Queequeg, in this episode.  Poor Queequeg."

Yeah, several easter eggs in the episode. Mulders red speedos is one of them.


----------



## Nytmare (Feb 6, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> it is not on netflix streaming video. bummer.




Fox streams them: http://www.fox.com/watch/607308867569/7756658688


----------



## Asmo (Feb 6, 2016)

I think that Scott DeWar is talking about the movie, "I Want to Believe", not the 6 part mini series.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 6, 2016)

Asmo said:


> I think that Scott DeWar is talking about the movie, "I Want to Believe", not the 6 part mini series.



correct


----------



## Richards (Feb 16, 2016)

After tonight's episode, I'm wondering if we do get a new, full season of the X-Files this fall, will it star Agents Mulder and Scully or Agents Miller and Einstein?  I notice they're both in next week's (final) episode, and this might have been an attempt to plant the seed that these two are the "next generation" of the X-Files.

Johnathan


----------



## Ryujin (Feb 16, 2016)

Richards said:


> After tonight's episode, I'm wondering if we do get a new, full season of the X-Files this fall, will it star Agents Mulder and Scully or Agents Miller and Einstein?  I notice they're both in next week's (final) episode, and this might have been an attempt to plant the seed that these two are the "next generation" of the X-Files.
> 
> Johnathan




I was thinking the same thing. Testing the waters?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2016)

remember to not give anything away, please. I have not seen in on Fox .com yet.

ok, just what are they trying to pull? Physical similarities and characterization  similarities are looking like a smoke and mirrors thing here.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2016)

I have to admit, sometime I feel I should watch it while wearing a tin foil hat.


----------



## Ryujin (Feb 17, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> I have to admit, sometime I feel I should watch it while wearing a tin foil hat.




Sometimes?


----------



## Asmo (Feb 17, 2016)

I fell in love with the new agents. I would watch a short season with them as main focus, with Scully and Mulder doing some guest appearances (I guess their work schedule is filled to the brim, so it's not entirely impossible).
But I guess most fans of the show wouldn't accept that, Dogget & Rayes had a pretty hard time.


----------



## Asmo (Feb 21, 2016)

Tomorrow is the big finale, don't miss it!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2016)

finale?? It has barely started!!


----------



## Asmo (Feb 22, 2016)

It's just 6 episodes


----------



## Richards (Feb 23, 2016)

Wow, that was...craptastic.  I won't go into details for Scott DeWar's benefit (at his request - see his earlier email), but that episode really sucked.  What a miserable ending (if you can call it that) to an otherwise pretty entertaining event.

Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2016)

It should show on the  web sight at midnight tonight - 3 hours to go . . . .

I am watching it right now . . . finally . . . and I want to say, [sblock=SPOILERS!!!!][sblock=quick, turn away now!][sblock=I have warned you . . .][sblock=this is your last chance!][sblock=Really, this is a spoiler][sblock=you need to go away][sblock=I am really really serios!][sblock=RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY!]Ew! they melted skully into an alien at the beginning![/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]

Otherwise, I am still watching it.


----------



## Asmo (Feb 23, 2016)

Richards said:


> Wow, that was...craptastic. ... but that episode really sucked.  What a miserable ending (if you can call it that) to an otherwise pretty entertaining event. Johnathan




So, the episode sucked, but it was a pretty entertaining event? I'm not following,  sorry.

What was so bad with the ending?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2016)

I hate to say, I found it to be * Meh * compared to what the old 
x files use to be.


----------



## Asmo (Feb 23, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> I hate to say, I found it to be * Meh * compared to what the old
> x files use to be.




So how was the old x-files better then the new x-files? What's the big difference, in your opinion?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2016)

It had an excitement of something new and  .. . . .I can't quite put it into word, but I feel I am watching a re-run of Fringe blended with a watered down x files. Does that make sense?


----------



## Ryujin (Feb 24, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> It had an excitement of something new and  .. . . .I can't quite put it into word, but I feel I am watching a re-run of Fringe blended with a watered down x files. Does that make sense?




My take would be that I enjoyed the nostalgia and build to a climax and then..... nothing. If this was a stand alone one-off series, then I would count it as a failure. If it was the first of two or three similar short events, then it has possibilities. The problem, for me at least, is that Fox called it the former rather than the latter.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2016)

If there were terrifying space monkeys, It would garrontee being canceled.


----------



## Richards (Feb 24, 2016)

Asmo said:


> So, the episode sucked, but it was a pretty entertaining event? I'm not following,  sorry.
> 
> What was so bad with the ending?



The "craptastic" comment referred to this particular episode; the "overall pretty entertaining" comment referred to the whole 6-episode event.  This whole deal has been billed not as "The X-Files Season Ten," but rather as "The X-Files 6-Episode Event."  They even had their own logo referring to it as that.

As for what I didn't like about this episode:

- Cancer Man's survival strains credulity
- I never felt Agent Reyes was a suitable replacement for Agent Scully in the original series, but even she deserved better than to have "sold out" and become Cancer Man's willing lackey
- There wasn't much "mystery" to be solved in this episode; it was all very straightforward "evil Cancer Man's killing the human population off except for those he's personally selected to survive" [insert evil laughter here]
- The cliffhanger ending completely sucked, especially if this is a one-time deal and we don't get a new series picking up where this episode left off come this fall to provide some explanations
- The situation presented in the episode either comes off as "the human population is killed off" or "Scully single-handedly saves the world with her magic alien DNA" - neither of which fits in with the normal X-Files "feel" of old
- Scully's not going to be able to plausibly produce enough antidote from her alien cells to save much more than her own hospital staff, let alone the entire human population of Earth, so anything other than a "humans die off" endgame is going to come off as pretty cheesy
- Scully rushes the antidote to Mulder (driving through impassible traffic jams on a bridge to do so) to save his life, but then announces that the only thing that will actually save his life are stem cells from their missing son, William - say what?  (If that's true, then Mulder's the only one who can be saved among those who don't have Cancer Man's specially-selected alien DNA?  Sucks to be the rest of us.)
- The UFO showing up at the end is completely unexplained

This just didn't feel like an episode of The X-Files to me, and it ended the otherwise enjoyable 6-episode event on a sour note, especially since I haven't heard if there will be anything further coming after this.  Your mileage may well vary - but I'm sticking to my feelings of "craptasticness" for this episode.

Johnathan


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2016)

oh man, that's right: 6 episodes, not 6 seasons! I had it in my mind it was first of 6 more seasons!!

That is 
[sblock]
*W
O
R
S
E*​
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nytmare (Feb 24, 2016)

My main problem with it was that (especially in the age of "modern" TV series extravaganzas like Walking Dead, Breaking Bad, and Game of Thrones) I expected this to be a tight, six episode story arc that carried and developed the existing story in some kind of meaningful way.  Instead what we ended up with felt more like six, pretty much standalone flavors of fan service that had the absolute thinnest veneer of nine-eleven/anti-vax/reptilian-shapeshifter/chemtrails conspiracy theories from the intervening years sprinkled on top of it.  There was no cohesion, and the characters seemed to devolve and not develop from episode to episode.

That, and I was left at the end of the event with more questions and loose threads than I had started with.


----------



## Ryujin (Feb 24, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> If there were terrifying space monkeys, It would garrontee being canceled.




Wow, I can't believe that I missed the reference:

[video=youtube;punL9JOC90I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=punL9JOC90I[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2016)

[MENTION=27897]Ryujin[/MENTION], are you a browncoat?


----------



## Ryujin (Feb 24, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=27897]Ryujin[/MENTION], are you a browncoat?




I would refer to myself more as "Browncoat adjacent", but I did support "Con Man."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2016)

Well, here is something that MIGHT make you weep then: when is season 2 going to happen?


----------



## Ryujin (Feb 24, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> Well, here is something that MIGHT make you weep then: when is season 2 going to happen?




< SNIFF! > Never


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2016)

You know, I said, when I found out there were 6 more episodes of x files, I posted my outrage on Facebook about how unfair X files got 6 more episodes, but firefly got cutoff before finishing one season!


----------



## Ryujin (Feb 25, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> You know, I said, when I found out there were 6 more episodes of x files, I posted my outrage on Facebook about how unfair X files got 6 more episodes, but firefly got cutoff before finishing one season!




At least we got "Serenity" and the 10 year reunion.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2016)

le sigh.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2016)

Ok. I have this thought. What if somehow Chris Carter were to hand over the reins of the X-Riles to James Carter of Supernatural and Ridley Scott of, well - lots of great movies, if that team could come up with new plots and horrors!?!?


----------

